
What future for the Macintosh? - fogus
http://www.mondaynote.com/2011/02/13/what-future-for-the-macintosh/
======
apress
Gassee has insightfully observed that something important is happening in
great detail but after his brilliant survey of the trees, he completely loses
sight of the forest and predicts Apple will come out with some 2001-era
Windows Slate complete with keyboard and stylus. Huh? All of these trends he
highlights -- the de-emphasis of desktop computers, the app-ification of
software, the convergence of Apple's iOS and Mac OS X -- are leading somewhere
else. It's a future, super-powered and acceptably priced Motorola Atrix that's
the key.

